# What to feed?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm down to 13 hd of fat holstiens.Waiting for 11 of them to go when I can get a decent bid.Feeders are just plain nuts here.800 lb black steers $1.50.6wt hol steers 1.30.I just don't see any buys out there.

Buy some droughted out cows and put some fat on them?

Sell the silo corn and go fishing?

Any other Ideas?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I am so tempted to sell the whole lot at the prices they're bringing but I gotta have somthing to do in the winter when its snowing blowing raining and freezing!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sold my cowherd in 1995...at that time prices were high for the times.....right after the bottom fell out and stayed down for years.....never had the urge to get back in them....even now with the high prices.....thats how I got into commercial hay was by getting rid of the beasts of burden. I like being able to take off and go anywhere most of the time.....cattle restricts that luxury.

Regards, Mike


----------

